# 04 Auto TC lockup?



## stock04yellow (Jun 18, 2015)

Noticed the other day that my car is not engaging the Lockup in the Torque converter, how long this has been going on I'm not sure. I don't drive the car often. Scanned with my buddies tech 2 and came up with no codes. Car shifts fine other wise. Just replaced the trans filter a few thousand miles ago and the fluid still looks good. Old fluid was dirty and the pan was as well.

Any ideas? Any thing specific I should look for in the tech 2 while scanning? 

I just realized I shouldve checked the solenoid activation...oh well I can check again. But shouldnt that have thrown a code if the solenoid was acting up?

thanks in advance.

i did search the 8 pages of results for "torque converter lock-up" and didn't find anything related.


----------

